# Member Map



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2010)

Hi Shaun, 
When I read the Welcome Mat, I often think of other members that I know, happen to live near the location of the new poster. Is it worth putting a sticky or somesuch in this section that will link 'newcomers' to the Member Map, so it becomes apparent to the new poster too? 
Obviously this means a bit of 'commitment' from the regulars and older posters... 

And, the number of times I make a 'literal' when quickly responding to a thread. On the 'old forum'  one used to be able to notice an error after posting, nip in, edit and get out again, without a big announcement about 'last edited xyz etc... Hardly important but hey! - you set the original 'benchmark'! 
Cheers m


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Hi Shaun,
> When I read the Welcome Mat, I often think of other members that I know, happen to live near the location of the new poster. Is it worth putting a sticky or somesuch in this section that will link 'newcomers' to the Member Map, so it becomes apparent to the new poster too?
> Obviously this means a bit of 'commitment' from the regulars and older posters...




Good idea. I'll draft somethings and stick it to the Welcome Mat.




Aperitif said:


> And, the number of times I make a 'literal' when quickly responding to a thread. On the 'old forum'  one used to be able to notice an error after posting, nip in, edit and get out again, without a big announcement about 'last edited xyz etc... Hardly important but hey! - you set the original 'benchmark'!
> Cheers m




It can't be done in the current software, but I'm hoping the feature will be added to the 3.2 release in the new year since plenty of us site owners have requested it over at the IPS support forums.

As soon as it's available I'll put it into effect.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2010)

Thank you.
A "Where I'm touring this Summer" map might do the trick in rich, jay, willem and Helen's bit, too!


----------

